

HN Proposition: 5 first MVPs greenlighted - manuelflara
http://hnproposition.blogspot.com.es/2013/02/first-5-mvps-green-lighted.html

======
manuelflara
For those who missed the story, this is related to:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5037694>

